# Happy, happy birthday, March babies!!! I wasn't born in March.



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2022)

​


----------



## Devi (Mar 2, 2022)

Indeed — Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wren (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 2, 2022)

Happy Birthday and many more!


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 2, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 211105​


In Roman times, The Ides of March was New Years Day. 
The meaning of the term, the Ides of March, simply refers to the first new moon of a given month, which usually falls between the 13th and 15th. In The Roman calendar, March, or in Latin, Martis, named after Mars, the Roman god of war, is the first month of the year.


----------

